# Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los​*
Unter der Überschrift "Spaß mit Haken: Tierschützer wollen Ferienangeln stoppen", mit welcher die Journalistenkollegen von OVB online wieder klarmachen, dass sie den Unterschied zwischen Tierrrechtler und Tierschützer nicht kennen, wird berichtet, dass die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer von PETA nun in Bayen versuchen, das gleiche Spiel abzuziehen wie zuvor in Niedersachsen in Osnabrück und Rotenburg etc.. 
https://www.ovb-online.de/bayern/spass-haken-tierschuetzer-wollen-ferienangeln-stoppen-8223395.html

Man wird sehen, in wie weit dies in Bayern Erfolg haben wird, da sich hier die Politik schon klar positioniert hat auf Anfrage von Gabi Schmidt, MdL Freie Wähler:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320681

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Hallo,

ist doch ein alter Hut, haben sie auch in Bayern früher schon ohne Erfolg  probiert, z.B. letztes Jahr in Erlangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Deswegen auch der klärende Link auf die Pressemitteilung..


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich hast du in der Überschrift das Wort "wieder"  vergessen .

Die wirkt deshalb etwas irreführend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

naja, ich gehe immer noch davon aus, dass zumindest bei uns mehr als Überschriften gelesen wird, die Links zur Information auch angeschaut etc...

Etwas mehr als Bildchen und Überschrift wie bei FB etc. haben wir doch hoffentlich schon zu bieten...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Hallo miteinander

am 1.6.17 (Donnerstag) kommt im Bayerischen Fernsehen ab 20.15 Uhr in der Sendung "quer" u.a. ein Beitrag mit dem Titel:

"Töten als Ferienspaß! Tierschützer kritisieren Kinder-Angeln"

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

super, danke für Info!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Hier die Info dazu, nach unten scrollen:
http://www.br.de/br-fernsehen/sendungen/quer/170531-quer-sendung100.html


----------



## Franky (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Auch die doch immer so sauber arbeitenden Bajuwaren sind nicht in der Lage Tierrechtler von -schützern zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Hab da (http://www.br.de/br-fernsehen/sendungen/quer/170531-quer-sendung100.html) gleich Kommentar hinterlassen - leider nur 1.000 Zeichen, mal sehen ob der nach redaktioneller Prüfung freigegeben wird ;-):


> PeTA besteht als Verein nur aus 9 Mitgliedern in Deutschland (davon 2 aus Ausland (wohl USA zur Kontrolle)), weswegen sie vom Verwaltungsgericht in Baden-Württemberg nicht zugelassen wurden (https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/service/presse/pressemitteilung/pid/keine-anerkennung-von-peta/).  Spenden zum Großteil von Personalkosten gefressen (https://realfacesofanimalrights.de/peta-de/peta-stiehlt-von-spendern/) , selbst bayerische Zeitungen haben schon gemerkt, dass PeTA unwirtschaftlich arbeitet( http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...eta-arbeitet-unwirtschaftlich-id27885802.html) PeTA will JEDE Nutzung von Tieren (selbst Blindenhunde) verhindern und eine rein vegane Lebensweise verpflichtend machen. PeTA ist nach eigenen Angaben auch keine Tierschutz-, sondern eine Tierrechtsorganisation auf Basis des Antispeziesismus. Bitte zukünftig besser recherchieren und sprachlich aufpassen: Tierrechtler sind KEINE Schützer!



Wenn alle Verbanditen wieder schlafen, muss es ja wenigstens einer mal klarstellen und versuchen, das öffentlich zu machen beim BR..

Auch da gleich rein:
https://www.facebook.com/quer/posts...10154343935280728&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Auf Facebook hat die quer-Red. immerhin geantwortet. 
https://www.facebook.com/quer/posts...10154343935280728&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}


Musst ich ihnen halt nochmal erklären, da sie den Kern der Sache nicht begriffen zu haben scheinen, weil sie meinten, och soll die Sendung abwarten - die ändert aber nicht den falsch verbreiteten Titel, in de mPeTA als Tierschützer statt als Tierrechtler bezeichnet werden, daher gleich wieder für quer zum Verständnis:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Kritik, da es nicht um die Sendung, sondern um den im Voraus veröffentlichten Titel geht.
> Wenn schon im Titel Tierschützer steht, ist das definitiv einfach FALSCH!!
> PeTA ist KEINE Tierschutzorga, sondern eine Tierrechtsorga.
> Sie treten nicht für den Schutz von Tieren ein, sondern dafür, dass Tiere Menschenrechte bekommen.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Der Hinweis auf die AVBayFiG ist gut.
Angeln ist in vielen Augen noch derart Niesche, dass solche Kapriolen einfach nicht publik werden.

Als ich mit einem Lokalreporter mal unterwegs war und ihm diverse "Regelungen" geschildert habe, glaubte der zunächst, ich will ihn verarxchen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

danke ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

naja, net soo schlecht, aber alles ausser gut, mein Kommentar dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/quer/photo...0154346716235728&comment_tracking={"tn":"R9"}


> Schaue gerade - immer wieder wird PeTA fälschlicherweise als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnet - Sehr schlecht recherchiert was das angeht - ansonsten einigermaßen differenziert dargestellt. Dennoch bestenfalls mangelhaft auf Grund dieser Falschdarstellung vom PeTA als Tierschützer.. Wettfischen ist zudem NICHT nach dem Tierschutzgesetz verboten (wo bitte steht das? KEIN Wort zum Angeln im TSG).. Bestenfalls also Note 4 - 5



Will jemand wetten, ob und wie sich dazu (eigentlich) maßgebende Verbände in Bayern oder im Bund melden werden..............?????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...n-dass-Schueler-Fische-fangen-id41622786.html


----------



## Franky (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Geiles Bild gesehen: "Predators Eating Tasty Activists"... 

Na, ich weiss nicht, ob die sich nicht daran den Magen versauen?!?  Sollten sie lieber lassen... |clown: Nachher sitzen die noch quer...


----------



## el.Lucio (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...n-dass-Schueler-Fische-fangen-id41622786.html




Und wieder sinds TierSCHÜTZER #q#q#q. Ob die allgemeine Presse das jemals lernt. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

ich könnt da immer wieder erbrechen...


----------



## Schugga (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...n-dass-Schueler-Fische-fangen-id41622786.html



Wie passend, dass die Verfasserin des Artikel *Angel*a David heißt


----------



## angler1996 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

ab Minute 30.45
http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quer/quer112.html#seriesMoreCount=1


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

Der Bericht ist m.M.n. im Wesentlichen in Ordnung! 

Führt es doch die Groteske von peta in Ton und Bild für jeden vesrtändlich vor!


----------



## angler1996 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

ja, schön das es noch Medienmenschen gibt, die nicht blind irgendwelchen Trends nachhechlen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*

mich kotzt halt nur an, das die ständig von Schützer reden bei PeTA...

PeTA schützt nix (ausser das eigene Spendenkonto vielleicht), das sind TIERRECHTLER!!!

Und das MUSS in Redakteursköppe endlich rein!


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt gehen die Tierrechtler auch in Bayern auf Kinder los*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mich kotzt halt nur an, das die ständig von Schützer reden bei PeTA...
> 
> PeTA schützt nix (ausser das eigene Spendenkonto vielleicht), das sind TIERRECHTLER!!!
> 
> Und das MUSS in Redakteursköppe endlich rein!



immerhin haben sie es wenigstens einmal in dem Beitrag richtig gesagt: Tierrechtler.

Allerdings muss ich auch die Redakteure ein wenig in Schutz nehmen. Bei solchen Beiträgen, gerade beim ÖR, geht so ein Beitrag mit Text durch relativ viele Instanzen. Und jeder meint, er kann es besser texten,... manchmal bleibt da vom ursprünglichen Text, oft mit richtigen fachlichen Ausdrücken, nicht viel übrig. 

Grundsätzlich ist es aber wichtig zu wissen, und damit hat Thomas vollkommen Recht!: 





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PeTA schützt nix (ausser das eigene Spendenkonto vielleicht), das sind TIERRECHTLER!!!


----------

